# Mopar's 2020 lawn journal



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Before/after pics of the spring scalp/dethatch/scalp process. Took 3 days. Fortunately I'm still working (titled essential) so only had evenings. But it was a nice week temp wise and felt good to get out. Tulips & lillies about to die off, they had a good run & are absolutely beautiful for a few weeks.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Planted 3 Clematis behind these crepe myrtles in hopes of climbing the fence & not swallowing up the trucks of the trees.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Just finished leveling for this year. That's a lot of freakin work. I guess doesn't help that I'm 3 weeks post shoulder surgery. Will have to hit another round come spring time.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

2 days after leveling. Looking good, I guess. Got some light rain and working it in really helped. Will have to do another round in spring. Way too wavy for my liking. Sand does the trick though.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

First round of leveling coming along. Should be able to mow next weekend. 1 week past, & working in nicely.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

2 weeks post leveling and first mow after. Sand really worked. Filling in nicely. Having rain 5 days these 2 weeks really helped.


----------

